# Transparente Tabelle ABER nicht transparente Schrift



## Madin (25. März 2002)

Ich habe auf LINK ein Preview meines Design gemacht. Ich habe die Tabellen auf Transparent eingestellt ---> per CSS. Jedoch möchte ich das nur die Tabellen transparent sind. NICHT DIE SCHRIFT!!!!! (wie rechts).

beispiel 

Da sind die Boxen auch tarsnparent und die  Schift ganz normal!


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (25. März 2002)

hi,
er hat es leider nicht hinbekommen, die schrift nicht transparent werden zu lassen, es sieht halt nur so aus.. 

das was du machen kannst ist: 2 ebenen, wobei die erste eine hintergrundfarbe hat + transparenz und die 2te ebene durchsichtig, also keine farbe kein hintergrund - nur mit schrift, halt


----------



## braindad (26. März 2002)

stimme da ttrek zu: geht nur über zwei sich überlagernde ebenen. allerdings ist bei der bsp-page die schrift auch transparent: wenn man sich mit einem color-picker-tool die farbwerte anguckt, ändern die sich je nach hintergrundfarbe. 

hier ein bsp für die beiden ebenen:

```
<table cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" width="130" border="0">
  <tr>
    <td valign="top" height="116">
      <div style="position:relative; top:0px; left:0px; width:120px; height:150px; z-index:1;" class="alpha">
        &nbsp;
      </div>
      <div style="position:relative; top:-145px; left:5px; width:120px; height:150px; z-index:2;">
        <font face="arial,helvetica,sans-serif" color="#000000" size="2">
          Home<br />
          About<br />
          Portfolio<br />
          Photography<br />
          Links<br />
          Messagebook<br />
          Kontakt
        </font>
      </div>
    </td>
  </tr>
</table>
```

desweiteren würde ich auf w3c-konforme html-schreibweise achten: alle tags/werte klein, werte werden immer mit " eingeklammert (bsp: border="0"). das nur so anbei. das obige bsp ist von mir "korrigiert" worden, es wurde nicht benotet


----------

